#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  To work in a multinational oil company

## Abdo

I am a newly graduate Egyptian petroleum engineer, seeking to work in a multinational oil company. Please, give me guidelines to follow, in order to reach my dream. Also, I'll be very happy if you list your advices in a point list so, I can follow it precisely. 


Thank you very much for your time and consideration

         .       .  .    See More: To work in a multinational oil company

----------


## dany3000

Thank You

----------


## ahmedsisy

( )

                (      )

----------


## rajan_electrical

To,
ABDO.
please send me link to forward my cv

----------


## imran ejaz

:Smile:  



> To,
> ABDO.
> please send me link to forward my cv



i shall be thankful to for your co-orporation.

----------


## engineeer

i want email of petroleum companies to post my cv

----------


## jprocess

Thank You

----------


## momo-petrol



----------


## najas

Is there any HSE vaccancies?

----------


## mb6940

Try to prepare your CV by using the following web site : 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
and then send you CV to the following job sites:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pakistan444

Thank You

----------


## garavind148

send me petroleum company web sites thank u

----------


## garavind148

Thank You

See More: To work in a multinational oil company

----------


## ramgia

Hello people, im a look for a job also, im from Venezuela, working in Argentina doing several task like reservoir, production and simulation (eclipse 100) engineering, if you know about some company, let me know  :Wink: 

Be well

Susy

----------


## samirlk

:16     
 : 2622237-2622238-2622269
   :4       
 : 7031438-7031439

   : 8    -  
 : 87/85/84/83/82/81/4030980-76/4030975
  :11  281    
 : 3860/3923/3761/5193835
   :  23  216---
 : 533/511/342/246/5197227
     B.P : 10      
 : 4552982  4552981
 :27     
 : 4549777
    :5  - -
 : 86/84/4143981
   :34  206     
 : 5166525
   ():20      
 : 2706143  2706201  2706326  2706224
    ():110       
 :4181809
   :4  252      
 :3772345  5199915
   () : 21        
 : 3465909 3462572 3462571

  : 17.5    
 :4176701 (22  )
   : 43    
 :3783359  3780069  3750225
    : 2       
: 3411025  3398773  3408481  3411599

  :1        
.:4503               :4022051  4022120
   : 45  270     
 : 5182099
   ():94       
 :7356252-4/3/7616571
   ():127      .
 : 2917055-2918069
     ():290- - 
 : 7022291 7022874
    (): 2411- 
 : 3762200
  ( ):8155- -
 : 7006730-7012808
  ():5  -.-
 : 2621740-2621738
    ():40     
 : 5166988-5166977
   :15,31    
 : 3313699
 ():27270    
 : 5202745-5202742
  :   
 : 5201136  5201135
    ():8,10 276   
 : 5165353-3773773

  ():10250    
 : 3807277-38072663807255
  :8286     -
. 94              : 5165836-5167993-5165835
   (): - - 
.2400        :7021336-7020939-7021286
  :8290   
 : 7022874-7022291
  ():6  --
 : 3785775-3785776
   ():27   26  .
 : 3057085-3057083
   : 8 - -
.1160    : 5167552-5167461-5167459

----------


## hesham 2010

Thank You

----------


## sohail

plz send me link to forward my cv.....sohail_azhar50@hotmail.com

----------


## greengeek

> Try to prepare your CV by using the following web site : 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> and then send you CV to the following job sites:
> ...




thanks for the information thanks a lot

----------


## engr.tahir84

plz send me the link to forward my cv. i have done chemical engineering form pakistan.i have worked in biaxially oriented polypropylene films plant.
plz send me the adress of gulf oil and gas companies

----------


## daryosh2

If you like to work in oil&Gas filled, I Suggest you to work in Company that Design/manufacture oil&Gas Equipments such as Petrochemical Tower, Air Cooler, Pressure Vessel and Storage Tanks. I have 12 Years experiances in large Company.
If you wanna more information please call me to help.
Regards

----------


## engr.tahir84

> If you like to work in oil&Gas filled, I Suggest you to work in Company that Design/manufacture oil&Gas Equipments such as Petrochemical Tower, Air Cooler, Pressure Vessel and Storage Tanks. I have 12 Years experiances in large Company.
> If you wanna more information please call me to help.
> Regards



hi daryosh2:
plz guide me wt should i do to get a job in equipment design and manufacturing company bcoz i dont have any experiencing regarding designing and i have done my previous job in production field.moreover i am fresh graduate in  november 2007.and eight month experience in process industry.

plz sugest me with ur valuable sugestions...my email ids are,

engr.tahir84@gmail.com
engr.tahir84@yahoo.com


regards,

tahir mehmood

----------


## engr.tahir84

> :16     
>  : 2622237-2622238-2622269
>    :4       
>  : 7031438-7031439
> 
>    : 8    -  
>  : 87/85/84/83/82/81/4030980-76/4030975
>   :11  281    
>  : 3860/3923/3761/5193835
> ...



plz send address in english,,

regards,

tahir mehmood

----------


## ashraf_elkholy

Ashraf Ahmed Zaki Ibrahim Ali El-Khouli
Email : ashraf_elkholy2001@yahoo.com
Certified by International Examination Board for Occupational Health & Safety in London (NEBOSH)
International Train the Trainer Course / Aberdeen  UK (Three months)
International Train the Trainer Course / Pau - France (Two Months)
Total Quality Management Diploma
Member of R.T.I.T.B. (Route Transporting Industry Training Board / UK)
Current Position HSE/QA Manager with KCA Deutag (Drilling Company)
Previous Position: VEGAS (Operator Company) HSE MANAGER 
16 years Total HSE/QA Experience 
Total Oilfield Experience 20 years on Drilling Rigs, Offices & with Operator companies.
(Land rigs, Jackup, Semi, DP, Tender, Platform  Dry Docks)

P E R S O N A L   D A T A

Date of birth		: 20/12/1968
Mobile			: 0020169438738
Home			: 0020553947547
Nationality		: Egyptian. 
Address		: Hadayek ElHaram  Bawabet Khofo  Gardenia Street  22 G
Passport No.		: 770113
Qualifications 	: Bachelor of commerce June-1990 TQM Diploma.
Language 		: Arabic & English (Written & Oral) both very good.


	From July 2005 till now work as Regional Safety Training Coach then promoted to Regional Training & Development Manager in Dubai office, but due to the financial recession the company had to close our Dubai office, Lay off all the employees & move me temporary to Libya as HSE/QA Manager with KCA Deutag (Drilling Company) to help to nationalise the local HSE Supervisor to HSE Manager position.
	From Dec-2003 to July 2005 HSE Manager with VEGAS (Operator Company) Oil& Gas company in Cairo.
	From Jan 1994 to Dec 2003 HSE Advisor/Supervisor/Manager with Transocean (Drilling Company).
	From October 1990 till Jan 1994 with Santa Fe in different drilling positions.


GENERAL DUTIES AND RESPONSIBITIES FOR THE ABOVE MENTIONED POSITIONS:

HSE/QA Manager:
	Prepare Journey Management System.
	Submit tenders for various clients.
	Responsible for preparation of bridging (interface) documents.
	Responsible and accountable for the implementation and maintenance of the contract Quality Management System and Contract HSE Management System in full compliance with Contract requirements.
	Advising, guiding and motivating staff and line management on HSEQ activities.
	Responsible for organizing HSEQ training for all staff and maintaining accurate real time records.
	Ensuring that all staff are familiar with the fundamental operational system and have ready access to the procedures describing the Quality and HSE Management System.
	Operating an internal audit program utilizing qualified personnel independent of the area being audited to determine the effective application of the Quality and HSE Management System and operate effective close out of the deficiencies.
	Provide oversight and auditing to assure adherence with implementation of company policies and applicable regulation.
	Undertake weekly HSE project audit ensuring follow-up and rectification of detected irregularities.
	Responsible for all HSE reporting, incident/accident investigation, follow-up and close out.
	Conducting root cause analysis in a business process using TRIPOD.
	Experience of implementing system around Emergency & Response and crisis Management. 
	Operation & application of HSEMS.
	Provide HSEQ leadership and direction to other less experienced personnel.
	Track and monitor applicable regulations and assure compliance.
	Provide support and advice to Management, Supervisors and Operations personnel on matters related to HSE.
	Enhance the coordination and management of HSE with the Management team to achieve HSE Goals and Objectives in accordance with strict contractual HSE requirements. A strong liaison and interface with Client and Contractors HSE Personnel.
	Write regular HSE reports for Corporate Safety Manager highlighting trends and possible exposures, deployment and training of staff and incidents of significance.
	Act as the HSE representative at weekly client meeting to provide input on compliance and progress.
	Review and provide applications for various work permits for specific project activities, ensuring activities are coordinated and that safety compliance is monitored by safety officers.
	Ensure the site medical facility providing services for the treatment of injury and illness, first-aid training of staff and regular inspections of camp and site facilities.
	Development & execution of health and safety plan.
	Work closely with client personnel to ensure alignment of strategies across the operations to ensure the entire client requirements are met.
	Engage in all the principal HSE tasks including training, planning, program development, auditing, risk assessment, coaching etc.
	Develop and implement safety awareness and safety incentive program to motivate staff and increase safety awareness.
	Manage the training, organizational development and competence assurance functions, implementing the relevant Group policies and procedures relative to these functions.
	Liaison between Dubai, UK and Overseas companies with regards to training and competence matters.
	Liaise with external agencies and training providers ensuring compliance with industry and statutory requirements with respect to training, organizational development and competency.
	Manage the training function so that training outcomes are formally evaluated with a measured change in performance being indicated.
	Manage the training function ensuring that a comprehensive evaluation is undertaken to establish the need for either internal training courses, where adequate expertise is available, or external training is provided. 
	Identify and monitor department and rig specific training budgets, establishing close liaison with budget holders so that efficient cost control is maintained.
	Ensure that the functions of training and development and competence assurance are fully integrated to complement each other both offshore and onshore
	Provide input as requested into the Group Safety Policy, and ensure its implementation by themselves and employees under their direct authority.
	Be familiar with their role as identified in the Emergency Response Procedures and ensure staff under their direct supervision is fully trained to deal with such an emergency.
	Establish preferred supplier agreements with external training providers and ensure cost effective training solutions are established.
	Identify and monitor department and rig specific training budgets, establishing close liaison with budget holders so that efficient cost control is maintained.
	Where required as Action Party, close out Actions in a timely manner.
	Maintain a well trained, efficient and motivated team.
	Ensure personnel under their control have sufficient information and knowledge to carry out their responsibilities.
	Carry out competence assessment and performance appraisals for department staff.
	Maintain departments performance at a level that satisfies all internal and client audits.
	Ensure compliance to all relevant Group management systems and where applicable client procedures.
	To review the operational skills training programme on a regular basis and recommend changes where required.
	In liaison with the Area Manager, Rig Managers and HR department to identify training requirements for prospective and current employees.
	To assist in establishing internal training courses and, where appropriate, provide training and tutorial support.
	Prepare Training Matrix, plan training with training provider.
	Discuss courses content with the training providers.
	Prepare succession plans for training.
	Prepare nationalization plans for long term contract.
	Setup fast track program for newly graduated engineers & any experience employee have potential for promotion.
	Establish Gap analysis report with regard to the training & HSE Issue


P R O F E S S I O N A L   T R A I N I N G   &  S K I L L S

	International Train the Trainer / Aberdeen  UK  (Three months)
	Rig safety training coach development course.
	Instructional Techniques / Basic oilfield technology.
	Forklift operator & instructor / Banks-man / Slinger / Rigging instructor (OPITO Approved)
	Working at height instructor / Manual handling instructor / Slips, trips & falls instructor.
	COSHH Safety instructor / HP Wash-down operation instructor.
	Delivering HSE Support (Management of HSE Risks, Incident investigation & loss causation, Communication & Coaching skills).
	Microsoft word, excel & power point in Aberdeen.
	Major Emergency Management course in Aberdeen.
	Train the Trainer (Fall ProtectionConfined Space EntryPermit To Work)  course in France Pau.
	Scaffolding appreciation & inspection In RGIT center in Aberdeen  Scotland
	Cherry picker (using for casing jobs or any other working in height places) Training from Scotland.
	Water Jetting Association covering HP jetting & requirements of the Code of Practice & Standards.
	Advanced safety audit from BP Company.
	 Fire Prevention & Fire Fighting on board offshore.
	 Personal Survival Techniques, Search & Rescue on board offshore units.
	 Emergency response team member.
	 Helicopter R/T  & Helicopter Landing officer (HLO) & GMDSS.
	 Incident investigation.
	Professional software & hardware maintenance & assembly PC computer hardware.
	Able to write 50 words per minute on the computer keyboard

M O R E   C O U R S E S   C O M P L E T E D

	Induction, Safety, Fire watch, Hand Injury, Forklift Safety, Elementary First aid, Confined Space I & II, Hazards Materials, Permit To Work, Fall Protection I & II, Man-riding Tugger, Ladder, You Have the Power, Pathogen.
	DOS, Windows, Word, Excel, Power Point, Some idea about visual basic & C programming.

R E F E R E N C E S
 Ready for travel.
 Further details can be supplied on request.	

Kind Regards, 
Ashraf Elkhouli
HSE/QA Manager 
Mobile	: 0020169438738
International NEBOSH  Certified / London - UK
International Certified Trainer / Aberdeen  UK & France

----------


## Petrorafo

One month ago, I made a post about oil drilling companies in Australia, maybe this information could guide you: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ashraf_elkholy

Dear Petrorafo,


Thanks a lot for this help. I'll navigate through this website to see if there is a current vacancy to apply for & I will post my cv there as well.See More: To work in a multinational oil company

----------


## haih5

> Try to prepare your CV by using the following web site : 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> and then send you CV to the following job sites:
> ...



thanks

----------


## haih5

> I am a newly graduate Egyptian petroleum engineer, seeking to work in a multinational oil company. Please, give me guidelines to follow, in order to reach my dream. Also, I'll be very happy if you list your advices in a point list so, I can follow it precisely. 
> Thank you very much for your time and consideration
> 
>          .       .  .



Hi Abdo, I would like to congratulate you and wish you get a good job soon. I'm a student too, will graduate in 5 months. My dream is being worked for a multinational oil company like you. Maybe some day i will need your experiences to success in an interview. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ashraf_elkholy

> thanks



Thanks Haih5, I have already done so.

----------


## Budiana

thanks

----------


## ChrisSpencer

Really very nice information and thanks for sharing.

----------


## Chloe Taylor

Well its the dreams of every employee, trying to go for and being able to find work in a Multi-National Company. Wishing you best of luck hoping you find some work soon....

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------

